# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linjastomuutokset 2016

## Eppu

Viime aikoina olen taas pohtinut mitä kaikkea jännää on ensi vuoden syksyksi luvassa. Suunnittelussa huomiokohtia ovat ainakin linjan 13 katkaisu ja länskärin kakkoslinjan sopimuksen siirto toiselle linjalle. Samalla mietin joitakin pieniä selkeyttämistoimenpiteitä, joista on täälläkin toisessa ketjussa ollut puhe.

Linjamuutoksia voisivat olla esimerkiksi: (Linja/vuoroväli)

12 Hallila - Keskustori - Lamminpää, 15/30/30
13 Hermia - Keskustori/Pyynikintori, 10/15/20 (vai olisiko linjalla uusi numero runkolinjaideologian mukaan?)
14 Keskustori/Pyynikintori - Pirkkahalli - Pere - Linnakallio, 30/30/30
27 Petsamo - Keskustori - Ryydynpohja, 30/30/30
65 Hervanta - Pirkkala - Nokia (osa vuoroista Hervanta - Pirkkahalli), 60 (30) /-/-

Näistä länskärille vois hyvin antaa joko 14:n tai 27:n korvaamaan kakkoslinjan sopparia.

Tuo 65 pyörisi kahden auton voimin tunnin vuorovälillä mainiosti. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli Härmälän ja Hervannan välille siten että nämä lisäautot käyvät kääntymässä Pirkkahallilla. Olisiko tämän lisäksi hyvä idea laittaa ko. autot tekemään jonkinlaista lenkkiä Sarankulman työpaikkaalueella eli mahtaisikohan olla kysyntää sieltä Hervannan suuntaan?

----------


## Rester

Jos ja kun 13 päätetään numeroidaan uudelleen, niin melkein voisi lyödä vetoa, että uusi numero on 6, sen jälkeen Hervantaan menevät runkolinjat olisi helposti muistettavissa peräkkäisenä numerosarjana. Tyhjäksi jää enää tuon jälkeen 7, voisiko 17 olla yksi runkolinjavaihtoehto, ainakin länsipäästään? Aikatauluvarmuutta vain pitäisi parantaa sitä ennen, ja rutkasti.

Niemenrannan rakentaminen alkaa varmaan ensi kesään mennessä siinä pisteessä, että kolmonen siirretään täyspainoisesti Federleynkadulle (ihmettelen, jos ei näin käy jo ensi talvikautena), ja Vähäniemenkadulle tarvitaan oma linjansa. 35 olisi sinne omiaan siirtämällä se Pohtolankadun kautta kulkevaksi, mutta löytyykö tälle idässä tai etelässä mitään sopivaa paria? 12? 31?

----------


## Eppu

> Niemenrannan rakentaminen alkaa varmaan ensi kesään mennessä siinä pisteessä, että kolmonen siirretään täyspainoisesti Federleynkadulle (ihmettelen, jos ei näin käy jo ensi talvikautena), ja Vähäniemenkadulle tarvitaan oma linjansa. 35 olisi sinne omiaan siirtämällä se Pohtolankadun kautta kulkevaksi, mutta löytyykö tälle idässä tai etelässä mitään sopivaa paria? 12? 31?


Tuota 35:sta aattelin aiemmin Risson linjana toisessa päässä, jonne se ajaisi Aitolahdentie-Atanväylä-Orimuskatu... Mutta Lielahden osalta tulee mieleen muitakin vaihtoehtoja. Joskus keksin että 31 voisi ajaa Ryydynpohjaan mikäli 35 kulkisi kaikkina aikoina nykyistä reittiään. Lintulamminkadun ja Ryydynkadun kysyntä kun lienee vähäisempää. Toki tässä tapauksessa olisi 28:lla oltava ruuhkassa vartin vuoroväli koko reitin pituudelta. Se olisi toisaalta hieman jo haaskausta kun siivikkalaan ja sorilaan asti ei sellaista vuoromäärää tarvita. Ko. linjan pulma onkin reitin pituus siinä mielessä että molemmissa päissä on suht pitkä reittiosuus jossa kysyntä on vähäistä ja näiden välissä onkin sitten tiheämmälle vuorovälille ihan perusteltu tarve jo nykyiselläänkin.

----------


## jopperi

https://palvelut2.tampere.fi/e3/loma...41/lomake.html

----------


## Eppu

> https://palvelut2.tampere.fi/e3/loma...41/lomake.html


Vaihtoehto 1 noista kahdesta ilman muuta. Kakkosvaihtoehto saman tien roskiin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Mikä vika tuossa kakkosvaihtoehdossa on?

Tuollaistahan liikenteestä sitten tulee, kun ratikalla pääsee Lentävänniemeen. Ratikalla (eli bussi 3) tiheä vuoroväli ja liityntäliikenne Ryydynpohjasta ja Siivikkalasta vartin välein. Ainoa ero on, että Reuharinniemen 35 muuttuu myös syöttöliikenteeksi.

Ryydynpohjasta ja Siivikkalasta tulee kakkosvaihtoehdossa tuplasti enemmän vuoroja kuin ykkösvaihtoehdossa.

En silti ehdota ykkösvaihtoehtoa "roskiin", koska kunnioitan ihmisten omaan arvostelukykyä. Ei kaiken tarvitse mennä niin kuin minä tai Eppu haluaa. Jokainen käyttäköön omaa järkeä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mikä vika tuossa kakkosvaihtoehdossa on?
> 
> Tuollaistahan liikenteestä sitten tulee, kun ratikalla pääsee Lentävänniemeen. Ratikalla (eli bussi 3) tiheä vuoroväli ja liityntäliikenne Ryydynpohjasta ja Siivikkalasta vartin välein. Ainoa ero on, että Reuharinniemen 35 muuttuu myös syöttöliikenteeksi.
> 
> Ryydynpohjasta ja Siivikkalasta tulee kakkosvaihtoehdossa tuplasti enemmän vuoroja kuin ykkösvaihtoehdossa.
> 
> En silti ehdota ykkösvaihtoehtoa "roskiin", koska kunnioitan ihmisten omaan arvostelukykyä. Ei kaiken tarvitse mennä niin kuin minä tai Eppu haluaa. Jokainen käyttäköön omaa järkeä.


Tätä uhkakuvaa pitäisi voimakkaammin tuoda suurelle väelle julki. Kuinka moni tosiaan haluaa, että matkustus Tampereella paikasta A paikkaan B on matkustus bussilla ratikalle jolla matka ja toinen bussimatka? Ellei paikat A ja B satu molemmat olemaan ratikan reitin varrella? Nyt Tampereella pääsee paikkojen sijainnista riippumatta käytännössä maksimissaan yhdellä vaihdolla. Ratikan jälkeen tämä pitäisi paikkansa vain jos jompikumpi pisteistä sattuu sijaitsemaan ratikan reitillä. Mitäs "kivaa" tai "hyötyä" tuplatusta vuoromäärästä on jos sen päässä on vain epävarma jatkoyhteys? Puhumattakaan ajasta, jos se jatkoyhteys on jokin kiskoilla kulkeva? Nyt on aika vaikuttaa siihen, että a. ratikkaa ei tulisi ja b. jos tulee, niin sillä ei tuhota toimivaa bussijoukkoliikennettä.
Toki kaikilla on oikeus mielipiteeseen, silloinkin jos se kestä kriittistä tarkastelua. Äkkiseltään itselle tuli mieleen, että 2 vaihtoehto on vain yksinkertaisesti tehty niin huonoksi, että ykkösvaihtoehdon huonot puolet eivät näy niin kärjistetysti. Ryydynpohjan palvelu huononee kummassakin tapauksessa; 1 vaihtoehdossa vuoroväli heikkenee ja 2 vaihtoehdossa matkasta tulee vaihdollinen. Itse säätäisin ykkösvaihtoehtoa ehkä niin, että 21 kiertäisikin Myllypuronkadun ja Teivaalantien kautta jolloin Ryydynpohjasta kävelymatka tiheämmille reiteille ei vähenisi liikaa. Tai miksi ei sekä 31 ja 33 linjaa jatkettaisi Ryydynpohjaan jolloin Ryydynpohjassa pysyisi 30 minuutin vuoroväli, itäinen päätepiste vain olisi eri eri vuoroilla? Muutenkin Teivaalan alue on ollut pitkään joukkoliikennemotissa ja Ryydynpohjan heikentäminen ei ainakaan tätä kehitystä katkaise.

----------


## Eppu

> Tätä uhkakuvaa pitäisi voimakkaammin tuoda suurelle väelle julki. Kuinka moni tosiaan haluaa, että matkustus Tampereella paikasta A paikkaan B on matkustus bussilla ratikalle jolla matka ja toinen bussimatka? Ellei paikat A ja B satu molemmat olemaan ratikan reitin varrella? Nyt Tampereella pääsee paikkojen sijainnista riippumatta käytännössä maksimissaan yhdellä vaihdolla. Ratikan jälkeen tämä pitäisi paikkansa vain jos jompikumpi pisteistä sattuu sijaitsemaan ratikan reitillä. Mitäs "kivaa" tai "hyötyä" tuplatusta vuoromäärästä on jos sen päässä on vain epävarma jatkoyhteys? Puhumattakaan ajasta, jos se jatkoyhteys on jokin kiskoilla kulkeva? Nyt on aika vaikuttaa siihen, että a. ratikkaa ei tulisi ja b. jos tulee, niin sillä ei tuhota toimivaa bussijoukkoliikennettä.
> Toki kaikilla on oikeus mielipiteeseen, silloinkin jos se kestä kriittistä tarkastelua. Äkkiseltään itselle tuli mieleen, että 2 vaihtoehto on vain yksinkertaisesti tehty niin huonoksi, että ykkösvaihtoehdon huonot puolet eivät näy niin kärjistetysti. Ryydynpohjan palvelu huononee kummassakin tapauksessa; 1 vaihtoehdossa vuoroväli heikkenee ja 2 vaihtoehdossa matkasta tulee vaihdollinen. Itse säätäisin ykkösvaihtoehtoa ehkä niin, että 21 kiertäisikin Myllypuronkadun ja Teivaalantien kautta jolloin Ryydynpohjasta kävelymatka tiheämmille reiteille ei vähenisi liikaa. Tai miksi ei sekä 31 ja 33 linjaa jatkettaisi Ryydynpohjaan jolloin Ryydynpohjassa pysyisi 30 minuutin vuoroväli, itäinen päätepiste vain olisi eri eri vuoroilla? Muutenkin Teivaalan alue on ollut pitkään joukkoliikennemotissa ja Ryydynpohjan heikentäminen ei ainakaan tätä kehitystä katkaise.


Tästä kaikesta olen täysin samaa mieltä. Tällaiset vaihtoon perustuvat vaihtoehdot, etenkin kun niitä on jo nyt alettu tarjoilemaan tällaisena bussista bussiin -vaihtoina, eivät vain mielestäni ole houkuttelevia - etenkään jos mahdollisen asiakkaan kotipihasta löytyy se oma nelipyöräinen. Ja tuossa kakkosvaihtoehdossa tuo kolmosen 6 min vuoroväli, paljonko siihen tarvitaan autoja - yli 20 vissiin? En pidä tällaista satsausta järkevänä ainakaan nimenomaan linjan länsipäässä, jos vaihtoehtona ovat nuo suorat linjat.
Tuo linjojen 31 ja 33 laittaminen Ryydynpohjaan yhdessä olisi myös ihan hyvä vaihtoehto, joskin siinä tapauksessa lähtöaikoja pitäisi vähän fiksata. Periaatteessa 31 ehtisi ajaa jopa Teivaalantie - Ilmarinjärventie - Siivikkala, jolloin tuonne Teivaalaan ja Mettistöönkin olisi edes jotain palvelua.
Olen samaa mieltä siitäkin, että ratikan tuomia selkeitä uhkakuvia pitäisi tuoda enemmän ihmisten tietoisuuteen. Kaikki jotka ovat joskus käyneet vähänkin suuremmassa kaupungissa (jo Helsinkikin riittää) tietävät mitä herkkua on vaihtaa moneen kertaan kulkuvälinettä päästäkseen sieltä paikasta A paikkaan B. On helppo arvata, että ratikka ei nopeuta eikä sujuvoita joukkoliikennettä Tampereella lainkaan. Tulevien pakkovaihtojen lisäksi en usko että ko. kiskokuljetin olisi yhtään bussia nopeampi tai kätevämpi, hiljaisempaan aikaan jopa päinvastoin. Hintalappukin on hankkeella sen verran iso, että huomattavasti vähemmälläkin rahankäytöllä ja pienemmillä, yksinkertaisemmillakin toimenpiteillä saisi aikaiseksi huomattavasti enemmän parannuksia. Jos vaikka aloitettaisiin mm. aikataulusuunnittelusta...

Ja vielä lopuksi muutamia ehdotelmia ensi talveksi kartassa.

----------


## Jufo

Linjan 27 Ryydynpohjan pää vain ei ole kovin kuormittunut ja sen myötä, kun linjasta 35 tulee kokopäiväinen, linjan 27 merkitys supistuu entisestään. Voisiko 35 ajaa Ryydynpohjan lenkin kuten 3R nykyään korvaten kokonaan 27:n? Ainakin jos 33:n liikennöintiajat ovat kuten nykyisin niin iltaisin ja pyhinä ajetaan ilmeisesti linjaa 35R Ryydynpohjan kautta?

----------


## Multsun poika

Mielenkiintoisia ideoita.

Mahtaako linja 13 itäpäässä olla tarvetta päviäliikenteessä 10 min vuorovälille. Ainakin tuosta esittelykartasta saa sen kuvan, että noin olisi.

Toisaalta 13 Lamminpään haaralla näytttäisi aiemmin olleen tuplalti liikaa kapasiteettia, koska vuoroväli aiotaan harventaa 15 minuutista 30 minuuttiin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Sanokaahan arvon kollegat, olivatko syksyn 2015 kaikki muutokset onnistuneita?
Tässä linkissä on puitu syksyn -16 muutoksia, mutta edellisvuoden arviointi on tekemättä.
Itse olen havainnut muutaman bugin.
1. Lentolaan ei tarvitse ajaa 7,5 min välein. Leinolan kääntöpaikka riittää joka toiselle
2. Kolmosen länsipää on ylimitoitettu päivällä arkisin, la ja su. Yhdistäisin lentsun jompaankumpaan Kaukajärven linjaan, ehkä kymppi olisi länsisuunnan matkustajamäärälle sopivampi.
Herätän kysymyksen, koska mielestäni ei ole järkevää kuljettaa tyhjiä tuoleja kaupungin laidalta toiselle. Monet eivät tällä palstalla piittaa liikenteen kuluista mitään.
Omasta mielestä liikenteen suunnittelu on nollasummapelinä tai jopa vähentämisenä erittäin mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Jufo

> Sanokaahan arvon kollegat, olivatko syksyn 2015 kaikki muutokset onnistuneita?
> Tässä linkissä on puitu syksyn -16 muutoksia, mutta edellisvuoden arviointi on tekemättä.
> Itse olen havainnut muutaman bugin.
> 1. Lentolaan ei tarvitse ajaa 7,5 min välein. Leinolan kääntöpaikka riittää joka toiselle
> 2. Kolmosen länsipää on ylimitoitettu päivällä arkisin, la ja su. Yhdistäisin lentsun jompaankumpaan Kaukajärven linjaan, ehkä kymppi olisi länsisuunnan matkustajamäärälle sopivampi.
> *Herätän kysymyksen, koska mielestäni ei ole järkevää kuljettaa tyhjiä tuoleja kaupungin laidalta toiselle. Monet eivät tällä palstalla piittaa liikenteen kuluista mitään.
> Omasta mielestä liikenteen suunnittelu on nollasummapelinä tai jopa vähentämisenä erittäin mielenkiintoista.*


Joo olen samaa mieltä, usein pohdin miten liikennettä voitaisiin tehostaa ja keskimääräistä vuorojen täyttöastetta kasvattaa. Se ei tunnu olevan tällä foorumilla kovin suosittu teema.

Paljon näkee löysää ylitarjontaa mikä osaltaan perustunee suunnittelijoiden laiskuuteen sovittaa tarjonta tehokkaammin kysyntään, ja toisaalta huomattavia tarjonnan puutteita kuten Kankaantaan palvelutaso liityntälinjalla tunnin välein. Paljon olisi karsittavaa ja toisaalta kohteita, missä palvelua voisi parantaa. Optimaalinen tarjonnan määrä voisi olla sellainen, missä keskimäärin 70% istumapaikoista olisi täynnä, ja ruuhka-aikana 100%, tosin palveluohjeen mukainen minimipalvelutaso säilyttäen hiljaisena aikana, ja tällöin voi useamman linjan yhdistely hiljaisen ajan reittejä tulla kyseeseen.

Siksi esim. mielestäni tuleva linja 35 voisi kiertää kerralla kaikki nuo pientaloalueet eli sekä Ryydynpohjan, Vähäniemen ja Reuharinniemen ja 33:n tynkäjatkon Ryydynpohjaan voisi unohtaa. 11 ja 26 voitaisiin yhdistää lännessä yhdeksi linjaksi kuten entinen kakkonen. 13:n vuoroväli Vuorentaustaan ruuhka-aikana on ylimitoitettu (tosin tämä muuttuu nyt) jne.

Eikö Niemenrantaan kuitenkin rakenneta koko ajan, joten voisiko 3:n länsipää olla vuoden parin päästä nykyistä kuormitetumpi?

----------


## tkp

> Itse olen havainnut muutaman bugin.
> 1. Lentolaan ei tarvitse ajaa 7,5 min välein. Leinolan kääntöpaikka riittää joka toiselle


Ongelma tuossa oli että asiakkaat ei lukenut linjakilpiä ja sitten Leinolassa ihmeteltiin kun auto ei jatkanutkaan. Toki alussa oli ongelma myös se että määränpäät oli Leinola ja Lentola, kohtuullisen suuri sekaantumisen vaara. Sittemmin Lentola vaihdettiin Vatialaan. Tuonkin ongelman voisi poistaa lisäämällä Lentolaan päättävien vuorojen linjanumeroon kirjaimen. Osaahan matkustajat Pirkkalankin päässä oikeaan autoon kirjaimen perusteella. Mutta tosiaan ruuhkavuoroille varmaan riittäisi Leinola-Suuppa väli.

----------


## Eppu

> Monet eivät tällä palstalla piittaa liikenteen kuluista mitään.


Kyllähän liikenteen kulut ovat tärkeä kysymys. Ykkös- ja kolmoslinja onkin tästä vinkkelistä varsin oudoksuttavia ratkaisuiltaan. Linjalla 1 kummastuttaa eniten se että siellä liikkuu citeoita jotka eivät sovi sinne ollenkaan. Miksei alunperin vaadittu kaikkia autoja teleinä, ei voi ymmärtää. Kolmonen puolestaan on tosiaan kysynnältään erilainen linjan eri päistä. Lentävänniemeen olis pitänyt laittaa neloslinja jo alusta asti kun sinne riittää vähempikin. Etelä-Hervannan osalta Sammonkadun reittikään ei ole paras mahdollinen hitautensa takia. Entinen reitti (linja 30) palveli paremmin ja oli nopeampi.

Ylipäätään kesän 2014 "uudistuksen" jälkeen kummastuttaa yletön tuhlailu joillakin kaupunkiseuduilla. Vaikka liikennettä on toki lisätty, on samalla kulut kasvaneet jossain päin järjettömyyksiin asti. Esim Lahdessa oltaisiin pärjätty huomattavasti vähemmälläkin ja kalustovaatimuksistakin olisi voitu tinkiä. Järkevimmin tästä savotasta suoriutui mielestäni Jyväskylä, jossa tarjontaa lisättiin vain vähän ja samalla lippujen hinnat on saatu pidettyä houkuttelevalla tasolla.

----------


## sub

Kun massit tulee eri kunnilta, niin ainakin kunnanrajat ylittävillä linjoilla optimointi ei välttämättä ole pelkästään kynähommista kiinni.

----------


## Miska

> Järkevimmin tästä savotasta suoriutui mielestäni Jyväskylä, jossa tarjontaa lisättiin vain vähän ja samalla lippujen hinnat on saatu pidettyä houkuttelevalla tasolla.


Jyväskylässä linjasto ja aikataulut sitten toisaalta ovat edelleen samanlaista spagettia kuin ennenkin.

----------


## Eppu

Lautakunta esittää ensi kesäksi: Linjanumero 13 jää historiaan ja sen korvaavat linjat 6 (Hermia - Pyynikintori), 12 (Hallila - Lamminpää) sekä Vuorentaustan ja Asuntilan linja 81.
Lielahdessa näkyvin muutos on uusi linja 37 Risso - Ryydynpohja, jonka reitiksi ehdotetaan Rissosta ...Atanväylä - Aitolahdentie - Sammon valtatie - Sammonkatu - Rautatienkatu - Satakunnankatu jne. Ajantasauspysäkki keskustassa sijoittunee sitten Finlaysonin pysäkille länteen päin ja Frenckelille itään päin. Muutoksen myötä kasit eivät enää käy Rissossa.

----------


## J_J

> Lautakunta esittää ensi kesäksi: Linjanumero 13 jää historiaan ja sen korvaavat linjat 6 (Hermia - Pyynikintori), 12 (Hallila - Lamminpää) sekä Vuorentaustan ja Asuntilan linja 81.
> Lielahdessa näkyvin muutos on uusi linja 37 Risso - Ryydynpohja, jonka reitiksi ehdotetaan Rissosta ...Atanväylä - Aitolahdentie - Sammon valtatie - Sammonkatu - Rautatienkatu - Satakunnankatu jne. Ajantasauspysäkki keskustassa sijoittunee sitten Finlaysonin pysäkille länteen päin ja Frenckelille itään päin. Muutoksen myötä kasit eivät enää käy Rissossa.


Palvelua Satakunnankadulle (jossa ei ole mitään) lisättäisiin... Mahtaa kuulostaa nyky-27:n länsipään käyttäjistä houkuttelevalta? 

Itse olisin nähnyt nykyisen 12:n sekä nykyisen 27:n Keskustori-Ryydynpohja -osuuden yhdistämisen oivallisena "jatkumona" ilman, että olisi ollut tarvetta sekoittaa pakkaa taas kerran pelkästä sekoittamisen ilosta...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lielahdessa näkyvin muutos on uusi linja 37 Risso - Ryydynpohja, jonka reitiksi ehdotetaan Rissosta ...Atanväylä - Aitolahdentie - Sammon valtatie - Sammonkatu - Rautatienkatu - Satakunnankatu jne. Ajantasauspysäkki keskustassa sijoittunee sitten Finlaysonin pysäkille länteen päin ja Frenckelille itään päin.


Tämähän on kiinnostavaa: yhdessä linjan 47 kanssa Satakunnankadulle tulisi siis mahdollisesti ensi talvena vartin vuoroväli. Eli Sammonkadulta ja Sammon valtatieltä olisi Satakunnankadulle jo runkolinjamainen yhteys. On kiinnostavaa nähdä, miten paljon tämä vaikuttaa matkustamiseen, sillä vartin vuorovälillä palvelutaso Satakunnankadulle ei enää olennaisesti eroa palvelutasosta Hämeenkadulle. Tuollainen yhteys voi jopa houkuttaa vaihtomatkustajia esimerkiksi Hervannan suunnasta. Eli pääsemme ehkä kartoittamaan, millainen on matkustajapotentiaali keskustan reuna-alueilla, minne nyt ei tarjota joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä kovinkaan systemaattisesti.

----------


## Eppu

> pääsemme ehkä kartoittamaan, millainen on matkustajapotentiaali keskustan reuna-alueilla, minne nyt ei tarjota joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä kovinkaan systemaattisesti.


Niinpä. Mutta väitänpä että sinne ei ole paljoa kysyntää, mitä nyt muutama koulu ja lukio sijaitsevat Satakunnankadun itäpään tienoilla. Tuo 47 kerääkin isoimmat pokat juuri näistä koululaisista, muuten sieltä ei taida paljoa nousijoita olla. En tiedä sitten onko (ankealle) Satakunnankadulle jotkut toivoneet palvelua, mutta voisin väittää että monista tällainen reitin suoristaminen tuolla uudella 37:lla voi tuntua kiusanteolta. Toisaalta voihan sitä vaihtaa Pispalassa tahi Itsenäisyydenkadulla toiseen autoon jos mielii esim. Koskikeskuksen tai l-aseman tienoille tai jos jopa haluaa lähemmäksi Keskustoria.

Saapa nähdä miten linja synkataan syksymmällä (niin reitin kuin aikataulunkin kanssa) linjan 35 kanssa, jos siitä tehdään kokopäiväinen.

----------


## Jufo

Mä olisin hoitanut 35 & 37 yhdellä pientaloalueet kiertelevällä linjalla. Linja 35 ei näköjään aloita vielä kesällä, joten sen kohtalo lienee vielä auki. Nyt 37 palvelutaso on vahvempi kuin aiemmin ehdotettu tunnin välein kulkeva 33, joten linjan 35 rooli jää vähän kyseenalaiseksi.

Pidän outona, että juuri oli netissä kysely Lielahden linjastovaihtoehdoista ja nyt kesäksi tulee linjat, jotka poikkeavat kyselyn vaihtoehdoista. Onko linjat tarkoitus rukata syksyksi uudelleen?

Panin myös merkille, että muutoksissa on aika paljon sellaista, mitä täällä foorumilla on ehdotettu, kuten linjan 12 jatkaminen Lamminpääähän, 13:lle linjanumero 6 ja 37 Rissoon. Olen lähinnä utelias siitä, että lukevatko joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat tätä foorumia ja ottavat täältä ideoita vai onko täällä kirjoittamassa joukkosuunnitelussa työskenteleviä tai sellaisia, joilla on kontakteja sinne?

----------


## Rester

> Mä olisin hoitanut 35 & 37 yhdellä pientaloalueet kiertelevällä linjalla. Linja 35 ei näköjään aloita vielä kesällä, joten sen kohtalo lienee vielä auki. Nyt 37 palvelutaso on vahvempi kuin aiemmin ehdotettu tunnin välein kulkeva 33, joten linjan 35 rooli jää vähän kyseenalaiseksi.


Mutkittelevat (ja sitä kautta hitaat) reitit ovat omiaan vähentämään mielenkiintoa linjaa kohtaan, joten sinällään ymmärrän tuon ratkaisun. Enqvistinkadulle saadaan liikennettä monen eri linjan toimesta, tämä vähentänee painetta lisätä 21:lle tarjontaa.

Linjalle 5 saisi kyllä talveksi laittaa päiväsaikaan 20 minuutin vuorotarjonnan, kysyntää alkaa Vuoreksen suunnalla olevan jo sen verran paljon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niinpä. Mutta väitänpä että sinne ei ole paljoa kysyntää, mitä nyt muutama koulu ja lukio sijaitsevat Satakunnankadun itäpään tienoilla. Tuo 47 kerääkin isoimmat pokat juuri näistä koululaisista, muuten sieltä ei taida paljoa nousijoita olla. En tiedä sitten onko (ankealle) Satakunnankadulle jotkut toivoneet palvelua, mutta voisin väittää että monista tällainen reitin suoristaminen tuolla uudella 37:lla voi tuntua kiusanteolta.


Minä arvelisin melkein päinvastaista, eli että kysyntää voi olla aika hyvinkin. Perustelen tämän sillä, että yhtä lailla Satakunnankadunkin varrella on työpaikkoja kuin Hämeenkadulla ja kauppojakin jonkin verran varsinkin kosken länsipuolella. Isoina yksittäiskohteina vielä on Finlayson ja Anttila. Myöskin olen kulkiessa havainnut, että Tammelan pysäkin Itsenäisyydenkadulla ovat aika vilkkaasti käytettyjä: on sekä nousijoita että kyydistä jääviä. Ja ympäristönä Tammela on melko samanlaista, isona yksittäiskohteena Tammelan tori ja sitten Tullin työpaikka-alue. Eli luulisin nykyisen 47:n vähäisen käytön johtuvan mieluummin vaatimattomasta vuorovälistä kuin potentiaalin puutteesta. Vaikka Plevnasta tulevalle on yksinkertaisinta kävellä Keskustorille kuin jäädä odottamaan bussia Satakunnankadulla, ellei bussi satu tulemaan juuri sopivasti. Mutta arvaus on aina arvaus ja siksi olisi hyvä, jos päästäisiin näkemään tilanne käytännössä. Eli kuten sanoin, odotan aivan vilpittömällä mielenkiinnolla, mitä todella tapahtuu. (Siis jos vuoroväli todella tullaan synkronoimaan.)

Tällaiseen siirtelyyn soveltuvat parhaiten ensi sijassa vähän kaukaisempia omakotitaloalueita palvelevat linjat, sillä näillä alueella joukkoliikenteen käyttö on joka tapauksessa aika vähäistä suhteessa väestöön. Voi siis arvata, että tuosta reitin siirrosta hyötyviä on kärsijöitä enemmän jopa siinä tapauksessa, että lopultakaan kovin harva välittäisi matkustaa Sammonkadulle. Suurimmalle osalle käyttäjistä tämä vain monipuolistaa tarjontaa, sillä vain muutamat omakotitaloalueet ovat pelkästään 37:n tai 47:n varassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:24 ----------




> Panin myös merkille, että muutoksissa on aika paljon sellaista, mitä täällä foorumilla on ehdotettu, kuten linjan 12 jatkaminen Lamminpääähän, 13:lle linjanumero 6 ja 37 Rissoon. Olen lähinnä utelias siitä, että lukevatko joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat tätä foorumia ja ottavat täältä ideoita vai onko täällä kirjoittamassa joukkosuunnitelussa työskenteleviä tai sellaisia, joilla on kontakteja sinne?


Minusta on koko lailla itsestäänselvää, että foorumia seurataan. Harva meistä ei ole kiinnostunut, miten kunkin töitä kommentoidaan. Mutta kannattaa muistaa sekin, että moni tällainen idea ei ole sillä tavalla uniikki, ettei joku toinenkin asiasta ymmärtävä ja sitä pohtiva saattaisi päätyä täsmälleen samaan ratkaisuun. Arvokasta tällainen ideointi on silti, sillä vain muutaman ihmisen miettiessä saattaa monikin vaihtoehto jäädä hoksaamatta. Isommalla porukalla tulee todennäköisemmin käytyä kaikki järkevät vaihtoehdot läpi.

----------


## Heikki K

> Tämähän on kiinnostavaa: yhdessä linjan 47 kanssa Satakunnankadulle tulisi siis mahdollisesti ensi talvena vartin vuoroväli. Eli Sammonkadulta ja Sammon valtatieltä olisi Satakunnankadulle jo runkolinjamainen yhteys. On kiinnostavaa nähdä, miten paljon tämä vaikuttaa matkustamiseen, sillä vartin vuorovälillä palvelutaso Satakunnankadulle ei enää olennaisesti eroa palvelutasosta Hämeenkadulle. Tuollainen yhteys voi jopa houkuttaa vaihtomatkustajia esimerkiksi Hervannan suunnasta. Eli pääsemme ehkä kartoittamaan, millainen on matkustajapotentiaali keskustan reuna-alueilla, minne nyt ei tarjota joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä kovinkaan systemaattisesti.


Olen vähän skeptinen tämän suhteen. Vartin vuoroväli syntyy vain Sammonkadulta ja Sammon valtatieltä, mutta kysyntä jakautunee ympäri kaupunkia. Vaihto Sammonkadulla max. 15 minuutin odotuksella tarkoittaa, että on parempi kävellä Hämeenkadulta Satakunnankadulle niinkuin tähänkin asti.

----------


## Rester

Yksi harmillinen muutos tuossa on Hervantaan suuntautuvien matkojen muuttuminen vaihdolliseksi Länsi-Tampereen suunnalta. Ihan ymmärrettävä tuo sinällään on, koska ei Länsi-Tampereelta taida löytyä itäpään kanssa edes suunnilleen tasapainossa olevaa heiluriparia sitten millään.

----------


## Heikki K

> Lautakunta esittää ensi kesäksi: Linjanumero 13 jää historiaan ja sen korvaavat linjat 6 (Hermia - Pyynikintori), 12 (Hallila - Lamminpää) sekä Vuorentaustan ja Asuntilan linja 81.
> Lielahdessa näkyvin muutos on uusi linja 37 Risso - Ryydynpohja, jonka reitiksi ehdotetaan Rissosta ...Atanväylä - Aitolahdentie - Sammon valtatie - Sammonkatu - Rautatienkatu - Satakunnankatu jne. Ajantasauspysäkki keskustassa sijoittunee sitten Finlaysonin pysäkille länteen päin ja Frenckelille itään päin. Muutoksen myötä kasit eivät enää käy Rissossa.


Lautakunta näemmä teki viimehetken muutoksen ja piti linjat 12 ja 13 ennallaan. Muutokset varmaan siirrettiin syksyyn. Käykö tässä niin, että kesällä Lamminpään/vuorentaustan suunnalla on päällekkäin sekä 13, että 81?

----------


## Eppu

> Lautakunta näemmä teki viimehetken muutoksen ja piti linjat 12 ja 13 ennallaan. Muutokset varmaan siirrettiin syksyyn. Käykö tässä niin, että kesällä Lamminpään/vuorentaustan suunnalla on päällekkäin sekä 13, että 81?


Tuossa mainitaan, että linja 13 liikennöi reitillä Hermia - Lamminpää, eli ei enää Ylöjärven puolelle. Mielenkiintoinen myös pöytäkirjassa mainittu lisäponsi, jossa kehotetaan tarkkailemaan Hatanpään sairaalan kautta kulkevien linjojen käyttöastetta. Vissiinkin on huomattu että varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan tarjonta ei oikein riitä, mutta kuitenkin on niinkin että Hatanpäällä on myös runsaasti työpaikkoja. 

Mainittiin myös että: "Talvikaudelle 20162017 on suunnitteilla lisäksi muutoksia, jotka vaikuttavat liikennepalvelutarjontaan Kangasalan Ruutanassa ja Suinulassa, Nokian ja Tesoman välillä, Pirkkalan Linnakalliossa sekä Tampereen runkolinjoilla sekä Tampereen Nalkalan alueella." Jäädään odottelemaan mitä kaikkea tämä sitten tarkoittaa ja tuleeko tosiaan nuo linjat 6 ja 12 voimaan vasta elokuussa.

----------


## Rester

Toivoa sopii, että 12:lle laitetaan tarpeeksi autoja talviliikenteeseen. Kummassakaan päässä, niin (Hallila - Keskustori kuin Lamminpää - Keskustori) 30 minuuttia ei tahdo riittää, eli vaatisi ruuhkaan vähintään sen yhdeksännen auton, jotta edes jotain mahdollisuuksia olisi aikataulussa pysymiselle. Muuten tuo linja tulee olemaan ongelmissa heti alkuunsa.

Näkeehän tuon halutessaan toteutuneista ajoajoista, mutta valitettavan usein edellisvuosina on aikataulusta tehty aluksi aivan liian kireä, jonka jälkeen sitä on paikkailtu kesken vuoden ylimääräisillä autokierroilla.




> Mainittiin myös että: "Talvikaudelle 20162017 on suunnitteilla lisäksi muutoksia, jotka vaikuttavat liikennepalvelutarjontaan Kangasalan Ruutanassa ja Suinulassa, Nokian ja Tesoman välillä, Pirkkalan Linnakalliossa sekä Tampereen runkolinjoilla sekä Tampereen Nalkalan alueella." Jäädään odottelemaan mitä kaikkea tämä sitten tarkoittaa ja tuleeko tosiaan nuo linjat 6 ja 12 voimaan vasta elokuussa.


Muutokset Ruutanassa ja Nalkalassa voisivat viitata jotenkin 47:n muuttamiseen, saakohan Ratina(nranta) viimeinkin oman bussilinjansa? Jatkaisiko 36 jollain vuoroilla Nokialle saakka?

----------


## J_J

Resterin kertoma "kesken kauden paikkailuista" ei anna kovin tehokasta kuvaa kuntalaisten rahojen käytöstä. Se, että tilataan ajoissa, on aina halvempaa kuin tilata "jälkikäteen" jotain ylimääräistä. Tosin en tiedä tarkalleen, että miten suuri osa noista jälkilöylytilauksista on sattunut osumaan ns. omatuotannon laariin? Toki lisätilauksia on tipahdellut myös Länsilinjoille ja Paunulle.

----------


## tkp

> Muutokset Ruutanassa ja Nalkalassa voisivat viitata jotenkin 47:n muuttamiseen, saakohan Ratina(nranta) viimeinkin oman bussilinjansa? Jatkaisiko 36 jollain vuoroilla Nokialle saakka?


Vai jatkaako 17 Nokialle, jolloin se korvaisi 71:n Kalkun pään. Nokian sisäinen pyöritys on tällä hetkellä sellaista rahan haaskaamista että jotain järkevyyttä siihen pitäisi löytyä.

----------


## ultrix

> Sanokaahan arvon kollegat, olivatko syksyn 2015 kaikki muutokset onnistuneita?
> Tässä linkissä on puitu syksyn -16 muutoksia, mutta edellisvuoden arviointi on tekemättä.
> Itse olen havainnut muutaman bugin.
> 1. Lentolaan ei tarvitse ajaa 7,5 min välein. Leinolan kääntöpaikka riittää joka toiselle
> 2. Kolmosen länsipää on ylimitoitettu päivällä arkisin, la ja su. Yhdistäisin lentsun jompaankumpaan Kaukajärven linjaan, ehkä kymppi olisi länsisuunnan matkustajamäärälle sopivampi.
> Herätän kysymyksen, koska mielestäni ei ole järkevää kuljettaa tyhjiä tuoleja kaupungin laidalta toiselle. Monet eivät tällä palstalla piittaa liikenteen kuluista mitään.
> Omasta mielestä liikenteen suunnittelu on nollasummapelinä tai jopa vähentämisenä erittäin mielenkiintoista.


Kuten todettu, Lentolan 7,5 min vuoroväli perustuu pitkälti siihen, että ihmisille ei mennyt kaaliin se, että kaikki ykköset eivät Lentolaan mene, ja että Leinola ja Lentola meni häikäisevissä linjakilvissä ihmisillä sekasin. Toki tämä on 6000 asukkaan Vatialalle ylitarjontaa, mutta seuraavien 15 vuoden aikana alueelle on tarkoitus kaavoittaa 2000 asuntoa lisää. Itse ehkä olisin sen vartin vuorovälin pitänyt ja sen sijaan investoinut kiskobussiseisakkeeseen, jolloin syntyisi pikayhteys Vatialasta keskustaan (olettaen, että liikenne jatkuu vielä 2017).

Runkolinjojen päiden vaihtelu ei nyt ainakaan ole järkevää. Kolmonen on reitiltään "protoratikka", ja kolmosen varteen on tulossa merkittävästi lisää asukkaita Niemenrantaan lähivuosina. Etupainotteinen joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen johtaa parempiin tuloksiin kuin reaktiivinen "oho tonne muutti jo asukkaita, noh ensi vuonna aloitetaan bussiliikenne"-tyyppinen vuorestelu. Linja 10 ei myöskään tarjoa juurikaan relevantteja kohteita lännestä tuleville, kolmosen varressa on asemanseutu, Tulli ja Kaleva toisen asteen oppilaitoksineen.





> Palvelua Satakunnankadulle (jossa ei ole mitään) lisättäisiin... Mahtaa kuulostaa nyky-27:n länsipään käyttäjistä houkuttelevalta? 
> 
> Itse olisin nähnyt nykyisen 12:n sekä nykyisen 27:n Keskustori-Ryydynpohja -osuuden yhdistämisen oivallisena "jatkumona" ilman, että olisi ollut tarvetta sekoittaa pakkaa taas kerran pelkästä sekoittamisen ilosta...


Satakunnankadullako ei mitään? Nopeasti kelailtuna mieleen tulee ainakin Anttila, Tallipiha (parin korttelin päässä toki), Finlaysonin alue lukuisine työpaikkoineen ja asiointikohteineen (ml. multiplex-teatteri, ravintoloita, museoita), Frenckell, Tampellan alue kivenheiton päässä, Juhannuskylän koulu ja Clasu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------

Satakunnankatu-reitti on myös alkua sille, kun bussireittejä noin yleisemminkin aletaan siirrellä pois Hämeenkadulta ratikan tieltä. Tämän huonona puolena on toki se, että Keskustorilta Hatanpään suuntaan kulkeville linjoille joutuu kävelemään Finlaysonin pysäkiltä 400 metriä tai sitten vaihtaa kahdesti. Toisaalta Helsingissä on Rautatientorilta Kampin Espoon bussiterminaaliin vielä pidempi matka (600 m).

----------


## Eppu

> Itse ehkä olisin sen vartin vuorovälin pitänyt ja sen sijaan investoinut kiskobussiseisakkeeseen, jolloin syntyisi pikayhteys Vatialasta keskustaan (olettaen, että liikenne jatkuu vielä 2017).


Vaan ketäpä hyödyttäisi muutama hassu kiskobussivuoro päivssä? Ja voiko olettaa että kiskobussiliikennettä olisi tulossa lisää, kun lopuistakin valtion omistama yhtiömme haluaisi päästä eroon? Hieman menee offtopicin puolelle, mutta on mielestäni huomionarvoinen seikka, että silloin kun junaliikenne Ylä-Pirkanmaalle oli loppumisuhan alla viime vuoden puolella, oli useampi linja-autoliikennöitsijä halukas korvaamaan nämä yhteydet kumipyöräisillä kuljettimillaan. Kertoo jotain asian luonteesta, mielestäni.




> Runkolinjojen päiden vaihtelu ei nyt ainakaan ole järkevää. Kolmonen on reitiltään "protoratikka", ja kolmosen varteen on tulossa merkittävästi lisää asukkaita Niemenrantaan lähivuosina. Etupainotteinen joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen johtaa parempiin tuloksiin kuin reaktiivinen "oho tonne muutti jo asukkaita, noh ensi vuonna aloitetaan bussiliikenne"-tyyppinen vuorestelu. Linja 10 ei myöskään tarjoa juurikaan relevantteja kohteita lännestä tuleville, kolmosen varressa on asemanseutu, Tulli ja Kaleva toisen asteen oppilaitoksineen.


Ehkä ei kolmosen rikkominen ole järkevää, mutta ei toisaalta sekään, että ajetaan peräkanaa ruuhka-aikoina (aikataulussa toki teoreettisen 5 min välein) Etelä-Hervantaan suuri määrä vuoroja. Olisiko järkevämpää, että nämä ruuhkavuorot kulkisivat omalla reitillään ja linjanumerollaan jotain nopeampaa reittiä, kuten esim. Kalevantietä pitkin? Omasta puolestani on onni että muutin syksyllä pois Lentävänniemestä, niin huonoksi meni silloinen kotilinjani kaikkine aikataulu- ja kapasiteettiongelmineen kesän 2014 "linjastouudistuksessa". Kauhulla odotan niitä aikoja, jos ja kun ratikka tulee ja ajoaika Hervannasta keskustaan kasvaa noin 40-45 min tienoille. Vaan toisaalta eipä se taida minua koskea, kun ei ole Hervantaan mitään asiaakaan.




> Satakunnankadullako ei mitään? Nopeasti kelailtuna mieleen tulee ainakin Anttila, Tallipiha (parin korttelin päässä toki), Finlaysonin alue lukuisine työpaikkoineen ja asiointikohteineen (ml. multiplex-teatteri, ravintoloita, museoita), Frenckell, Tampellan alue kivenheiton päässä, Juhannuskylän koulu ja Clasu.


Toisaalta jos aletaan luettelemaan kohteita mitä siellä ei ole ja mitkä kohteet jäävät kauas, niin listahan olisi huomattavasti pitempi! Ja tarkemmin kun analysoi noita mainittuja kohteita, niin niistä voisi mainita, että kouluihin on kysyntää vain arkisin lukukauden aikana poislukien koulujen loma-ajat, Anttila on varsin kuollut paikka tätä nykyä, Tallipihalle ei kukaan mene, paitsi pääasiassa kesäviikonloppuisin kun siellä on jotain tapahtumia ja Finlayson on kivenheiton päässä Keskustorilta. Noista ehkä Tampella on hieman relevantti, mutta eipä sielläkään muuta ole kuin Vapriikki ja joitakin koteja.

----------


## ultrix

> Vaan ketäpä hyödyttäisi muutama hassu kiskobussivuoro päivssä? Ja voiko olettaa että kiskobussiliikennettä olisi tulossa lisää, kun lopuistakin valtion omistama yhtiömme haluaisi päästä eroon? Hieman menee offtopicin puolelle, mutta on mielestäni huomionarvoinen seikka, että silloin kun junaliikenne Ylä-Pirkanmaalle oli loppumisuhan alla viime vuoden puolella, oli useampi linja-autoliikennöitsijä halukas korvaamaan nämä yhteydet kumipyöräisillä kuljettimillaan. Kertoo jotain asian luonteesta, mielestäni.


Nykytarjonta on toki hyvin kehnoa. Mutta jo ne mahdollistavat työssäkäynnin ruuhkat ohittaen. H 420 saapuu Tampereelle 7:40, Vatialan ohi mennään 7:30. Samoihin aikoihin Holvastintien alikulusta menevä bussi on Tampereen keskustassa vasta 7:55, jos se kulkee aikataulussa. Paluukuljetus lähtee klo 16:17. Jos itse asuisin Vatialassa ja juna pysähtyisi edes sen 3+3 kertaa päivässä, pyrkisin liikkumaan niin usein kuin mahdollista junalla, koska on muutakin tekemistä kuin istua bussissa.

Tässä on muuten kyse sellaisista vuoroista, joista VR itse ei päätä. Ostoliikenteestä vastaa LVM, joka toki leikkaa ostoliikennettä niin, että Haapamäen kolmion ostaminen loppuu tämän vuoden jälkeen. Se ei tarkoita, että liikenne loppuisi, sillä se saattaa siirtyä radanvarsikuntien hankkimaksi. Mahdollinen kehitys on nähdäkseni myös se, että JOLI hankkisi liikenteen 1.1.2017 alkaen, mikä vaatii lähinnä teknisluontoisen lainmuutoksen. JOLIn koordinoimana liikennettä ajettaisiin jollain järkevämmällä aikataulurakenteella kuin nykyisellä, jossa seistään Tampereen ratapihalla viisi ja puoli tuntia päivässä.

Linja-automiesten reittiliikennevuorot eivät muuten korvaa näitä kiskobussivuoroja. Esimerkiksi Juupajoen kuntakeskuksen ohi on hakemuksissa muistaakseni suunniteltu mentävän kantatietä pitkin, eli vuorot ovat sikäläisille pendelöijille käytännössä käyttökelvottomia.




> Toisaalta jos aletaan luettelemaan kohteita mitä siellä ei ole ja mitkä kohteet jäävät kauas, niin listahan olisi huomattavasti pitempi! Ja tarkemmin kun analysoi noita mainittuja kohteita, niin niistä voisi mainita, että kouluihin on kysyntää vain arkisin lukukauden aikana poislukien koulujen loma-ajat, Anttila on varsin kuollut paikka tätä nykyä, Tallipihalle ei kukaan mene, paitsi pääasiassa kesäviikonloppuisin kun siellä on jotain tapahtumia ja Finlayson on kivenheiton päässä Keskustorilta. Noista ehkä Tampella on hieman relevantti, mutta eipä sielläkään muuta ole kuin Vapriikki ja joitakin koteja.


Toki on niin, että Hämpillä on kohteita ylivoimaisesti enemmän. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, että kaikkien linjojen pitäisi sitä kautta mennä, varsinkin kun kadun välityskyky alkaa olla tapissa. Anttilan kuolleisuuteen on uuden omistajan tarkoitus tehdä muutos, Tallipihalle ei kai kukaan mene kun se on niin kaukana Hämpistä, ja Finlaysonille on se 400 metrin kivenheitto torilta. Tampellassa on museokeskuksen ja tuhansien asukkaiden lisäksi viljalti työpaikkoja  joukkoliikenne sinne on onnettoman olematonta.

----------


## sub

Satakunnankadulle voisi siirtää näitä alueidensa apulinjoja ja niitä joiden pääasiallinen funktio ei ylipäätään ole keskustaliikenne, esim. 21 sekä ainakin osan 30-sarjan linjoista.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Linja-automiesten reittiliikennevuorot eivät muuten korvaa näitä kiskobussivuoroja. Esimerkiksi Juupajoen kuntakeskuksen ohi on hakemuksissa muistaakseni suunniteltu mentävän kantatietä pitkin, eli vuorot ovat sikäläisille pendelöijille käytännössä käyttökelvottomia.


On myös hyvä muistaa, että myös todennäköisesti useamman ihmisen junamatkan korvautuminen bussimatkalla helpottaisi heidän konkreettista kulkemistaan koska todennäköisemmin linja-auton pysäkki sijaitsisi lähempänä heidän asuinpaikkaansa kuin juna-asema. Eli siirtymisiä juna-asemalle/lta vähenisi. Kaikki junalla kulkevat ihmiset eivät todennäköisesti asu aina juna-aseman vieressä? 
Ainahan muutoksissa joku häviää ja joku voittaa. Jopa vuoden 2014 muutoksissa ja näissä kirjoituksissa olevissa muutoksissa.




> Toki on niin, että Hämpillä on kohteita ylivoimaisesti enemmän. Mutta ei se sitä tarkoita, että kaikkien linjojen pitäisi sitä kautta mennä, varsinkin kun kadun välityskyky alkaa olla tapissa. Anttilan kuolleisuuteen on uuden omistajan tarkoitus tehdä muutos, Tallipihalle ei kai kukaan mene kun se on niin kaukana Hämpistä, ja Finlaysonille on se 400 metrin kivenheitto torilta. Tampellassa on museokeskuksen ja tuhansien asukkaiden lisäksi viljalti työpaikkoja  joukkoliikenne sinne on onnettoman olematonta.


Yleensä joukkoliikenne suunnitellaan sinne minne asiakkaat haluavat matkustaa. Jos se suunnitellaan tästä poikkeavasti, ihmiset äänestävät ns. jaloillaan ja eivät käytä enää näitä joukkoliikennepalveluita jotka eivät palvele heitä.

----------


## tkp

> Satakunnankadullako ei mitään? Nopeasti kelailtuna mieleen tulee ainakin Anttila, Tallipiha (parin korttelin päässä toki), Finlaysonin alue lukuisine työpaikkoineen ja asiointikohteineen (ml. multiplex-teatteri, ravintoloita, museoita), Frenckell, Tampellan alue kivenheiton päässä, Juhannuskylän koulu ja Clasu.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------
> 
> Satakunnankatu-reitti on myös alkua sille, kun bussireittejä noin yleisemminkin aletaan siirrellä pois Hämeenkadulta ratikan tieltä. Tämän huonona puolena on toki se, että Keskustorilta Hatanpään suuntaan kulkeville linjoille joutuu kävelemään Finlaysonin pysäkiltä 400 metriä tai sitten vaihtaa kahdesti. Toisaalta Helsingissä on Rautatientorilta Kampin Espoon bussiterminaaliin vielä pidempi matka (600 m).


Liikenteellisessä mielessä olisi parempi että joukkoliikenne käyttää yhtä väylää ja henkilöautot toista. En näe juurikaan mieltä siinä että ruuhkaiselle Satakunnankadulle lisättäisiin bussiliikennettä jonottamaan muun liikenteen seassa. Mieluummin niinpäin että rauhoitetaan Hämeenkatu kokonaan joukkoliikenteelle ja keskitetään bussiliikenne Hämeenkadulle. Onko muuten ratikka jo päätetty asia jos busseja ollaan jo siirtämässä pois sen tieltä?

----------


## teheino

> Panin myös merkille, että muutoksissa on aika paljon sellaista, mitä täällä foorumilla on ehdotettu, kuten linjan 12 jatkaminen Lamminpääähän, 13:lle linjanumero 6 ja 37 Rissoon. Olen lähinnä utelias siitä, että lukevatko joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat tätä foorumia ja ottavat täältä ideoita vai onko täällä kirjoittamassa joukkosuunnitelussa työskenteleviä tai sellaisia, joilla on kontakteja sinne?


Sain joskus vastauksen palautteeseen että ainoa että foorumeilla ei ole käytössä taloudellisia lukuja (ja joitain muita tietoja), että sikäli täällä on helpompi esittää ideoita kuin mitä todellisuus on.

Viime viikkoina verrattuna muihin talviinkaan 12 on ollut aika lailla myöhässä, mutta kyllä tähän asti sen ajo-aika on riittänyt. Että hyvä niin että kesällä ei tule muutoksia. On aika ikävää jos toinen pää sitten tehdään niin niukaksi että myöhästymisiä tulisi usein. Hallilassa muutenkaan ihmiset eivät kauheasti bussia käytä ja varmaan vielä vähemmän jos täytyy jännittää ehtiikö bussilla kaupunkiin.

----------


## Rester

> Viime viikkoina verrattuna muihin talviinkaan 12 on ollut aika lailla myöhässä, mutta kyllä tähän asti sen ajo-aika on riittänyt. Että hyvä niin että kesällä ei tule muutoksia. On aika ikävää jos toinen pää sitten tehdään niin niukaksi että myöhästymisiä tulisi usein. Hallilassa muutenkaan ihmiset eivät kauheasti bussia käytä ja varmaan vielä vähemmän jos täytyy jännittää ehtiikö bussilla kaupunkiin.


Itse jonkin verran 12:ta tätä talvena ajaneena voi todeta, että käyttäjämäärä on tällä linjalla noussut siihen verrattuna, mitä se oli muutamia vuosia sitten. Ajoaika sinällään riittää (aikaa jää päihin ~5-7 minuuttia päiväsaikaan), mutta kun pariksi lisätään tuo Lamminpään tapainen ajoajaltaan erittäin tiukka pari (nykyinen 29 minuuttia hädintuskin riittää), niin siihen melkeinpä tarvitaan pidempi kuin tunnin kierrosaika. Muuten linjasta tulee todella häiriöherkkä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Mikähän tuossa oli syynä, että kuutosen perustaminen Hermian ja Pyysinkintoriln välille ja 12 jatkaminen Lamminpäähän ei mennyt lautakunnassa läpi?

Onko kyseessä tekninen juttu (=toteutetaan sellaisenaan syksyllä) vai onko ltk:ssa jotain periaatteellisempaa järjestelyä vastaan?

Kaupungin tiedote asiasta oli poikkeuksellisen sekava jopa kaupungin tiedotteeksi. Otsikolla "ltk hyväksyi liikennemuutokset" kerrotaan hyväksytyt muutokset, mutta ei lainkaan sitä, että yksi iso viritys (6/12/13) ei mennyt läpi.

Hyvää tiedottamista olisi kertoa myös se, mitä jäi (vastoin odotuksia) päättämättä. Jos vielä kerrottaisiin syy, tiedote olisikin jo kiitettävän luokkaa. Tuollaistakin tiedottamista Suomesta löytyy

----------


## Rester

> Hyvää tiedottamista olisi kertoa myös se, mitä jäi (vastoin odotuksia) päättämättä. Jos vielä kerrottaisiin syy, tiedote olisikin jo kiitettävän luokkaa. Tuollaistakin tiedottamista Suomesta löytyy


Itseäkin vähän ihmetytti tuo ympäripyöreä ilmaisu aiemmin muuten niin perusteellisissa pöytäkirjoissa. Olisiko asian esittelijä sitten tullut jostain syystä siihen päätelmään, että tuo muutos on syystä x järkevämpää toteuttaa syksyllä? Jos tuossa olisi ollut jotain periaatteellista vastustusta, siitä olisi kyllä mainittu. Vuorovälitarjonnasta se ei ainakaan voinut olla kiinni. Tai sitten Hallilan tai Lamminpään suunnan reitteihin on tulossa jotain pieniä muutoksia, jotka on parempi toteuttaa kertarysäyksellä, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Otsikolla "ltk hyväksyi liikennemuutokset" kerrotaan hyväksytyt muutokset, mutta ei lainkaan sitä, että yksi iso viritys (6/12/13) ei mennyt läpi.


Tämä täytynee tulkita niin, että esittelijä itse muutti esitystään tältä osin syystä tai toisesta ja esitys itse lautakunnan käsittelyssä meni läpi sellaisenaan. Voi olla, että esittelijä itse muutti mieltään listan julkaisemisen ja kokouksen välillä ja jos lautakunnalla ei ollut huomauttamista asiaan, niin sitten sen voi ottaa ikään kuin esityslistan korjauksena. Sitä en muista, voidaanko toimia niinkin, että itse kokouksessa esittelijä muuttaa esitystään, jos keskustelussa tulee esiin jotain sellaista, joka muuttaa esittelijänkin käsitystä asiasta, tai lautakunnan käsitys asiasta on niin selvä, että äänestyksiä ei tarvita ja esittelijä itse muuttaa esitystä yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi. Muistaakseni näinkin voi tehdä, vaikka en ole varma asiasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Muistaakseni näinkin voi tehdä, vaikka en ole varma asiasta.


Kyllä voi tehdä, tuosta käytetään ilmaisua "esittelijä ottaa muutosehdotuksen omiin nimiinsä". Tosin aina luottamushenkilöt eivät halua sitä, koska sitten ei tule näkyviin, ketkä luottamushenkilöistä ajoivat muutosta eivätkä äänestäjät näe sitä.

Kun kerran pöytäkirjassa sanotaan "Asian käsittelyn kuluessa esittelijä muutti päätösehdotuksen kuulumaan seuraavasti...", on kyse mitä ilmeisimmin juuri tästä. Jos esittelijä olisi muuttanut mieltään jo ennen kokousta, olisi todennäköisesti kokoukseen jaettu pöydälle uusi päätösesitys ja pöytäkirjan kirjaukset olisivat sen mukaiset.

----------


## Multsun poika

Hallintokäytäntöjä enemmän kiinnostaisi, miksi tuo muutos vedettiin pois.

Itse saatan kuvitella, että kyse on juuri vuoroväleistä. Itäosalla entistä linja 13 ne paranevat, mutta länsipuolella heikkenevät aika paljon. 13 on ajanut läpi päivän 15 minuutin välein, korvaava 12 kulkee pääosin puolen tunnin välein. Sama heikennys on luvissa lauantaille, kun 20 min väli vaihtuu 30 minuutiksi.

Ehkä joku Tohlopin, Lamminpään tai Tesoman asukasaktiivi on herännyt.

Hallilan suunnan yhteys ei ehkä ole myöskään niin haluttu kuin Itsenäisyydenkadun-Yliopistonkadun suunta.

Tampereen valmistelu on muutoinkin menneen ajan "avoimmuutta". HSL:llä on omat vikansa, mutta siellä laitetaan suunnitelmat nettiin kommentoitaviksi reilusti. Esimerkiksi vaikka Koillis-Helsingin linjastoremontti.

----------


## Eppu

> Itse saatan kuvitella, että kyse on juuri vuoroväleistä. Itäosalla entistä linja 13 ne paranevat, mutta länsipuolella heikkenevät aika paljon. 13 on ajanut läpi päivän 15 minuutin välein, korvaava 12 kulkee pääosin puolen tunnin välein. Sama heikennys on luvissa lauantaille, kun 20 min väli vaihtuu 30 minuutiksi.


Oikeastaan jotenkin aavistelen että ainakin tämä linja 81 saattaa olla alipalveltu etenkin sitten kun talvi koittaa. Sehän palvelee Asuntilan, Vuorentaustan ja sitten vielä Lamminpäätä ja Epilänharjua. Ja puolen tunnin välein lyhyemmillä autoilla. Saapa nähdä...
Kieltämättä vuoroväli pitenee Tohlopissa ja Lamminpäässä mikäli linja 12 sinne tulee. Tuo vartin väli varmaankin on riittävä ruuhka-aikaan, mutta niiden ulkopuolella oleva puoli tuntia jo alkaa epäilyttämään. No, ei pyhät tosin tietenkään.

----------


## Rester

Olisiko 20 minuutin vuoroväli päiväsaikaan mahdoton ajatus 12:lla? Hallilan suuntaan käyttäjämäärä on kasvanut vuosina vuodelta, joten tuo voisi olla ainakin kokeilemisen arvoista.

----------


## Multsun poika

Linjalle tarvittaisiin kaksi lisäautoa, mikäli vuoroväli tihennettäisiin 20 minuuttiin. Epäilen onko tuolle tarvetta sen paremmin Lamminpään kuin Hallilankaan päässä. Ruuhka-aika on eri juttu, silloin 15 minuutin väli on perusteltu.

Tuostakin varmaan on dataa olemassa ovatko Hallilan matkustajamäärät todella nousseet, vai onko kyseessä näköharha. Uutta asutustahan linjan varrelle ei ole tullut.

----------


## Rester

Linjalle tarvitaan joka tapauksessa puolen tunnin vuorovälillä 9 autoa, jotta aikataulua voisi pitää edes jotenkuten aikatauluvarmana. Matkustajamäärän kasvaminen voi toki olla harhaa, muttei se, että ajoajan ovat tuolla linjalla kasvaneet mm. alennettujen nopeusrajoitusten myötä. Pelivaraa jää arkiliikenteessä keskimäärin vain 5 minuuttia päihin (Hallila/Keskustori), joka ei todellakaan ole tarpeeksi Lamminpään ollessa muutenkin jo kireä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ei kait sentään noin montaa..

Yhdeksän autoa puolen tunnin vuorovälillä tekee kierrosajaksi 4 ja puoli tuntia. Siivuksikin jää vielä hulppeat 2h 15 min.

Jos Hallilasta ajoaika on 25 min ja torilta Lamminpäähän toiset 25 minuuttia, päädyn neljään autoon.

12 ajoaika keskustorilta Hallilaan on niukka, mutta kyllä siitä ainakin ruuhkan ulkopuolella selviää.

Ruuhkassa nostaisin kierrosajan 2h 15 minuuttiin, muuna aikana tuo 2 h pitäisi riittää.

Eli autoja normaalisti neljä ja ruuhkassa tuo yhdeksän

----------


## Rester

Ajattelin taas vaikeasti, neljällähän se tunnin ajoajan tosiaan saisi. Viidellä autolla siitä saisi järkevän. On jo moneen kertaan viime talvena todettu, että 5 minuutin tasausaika päätteellä ei vain riitä, "juuri ja juuri" -kertoimella tehdyt aikataulut tulevat mättämään viimeistään talven tullen; myöhästyminen vain kertaantuu, kun tasausaika ei käytännössä jää yhtään. 

Lamminpään ajoaika torilta on oikeasti 28-30 minuuttia päiväsaikaan.25 minuuttia ei todellakaan riitä.

----------


## Jufo

Nähdäkseni keskimääräisessä ajoajassa 25 min + 25 min on riittävästi kääntöaikaa neljälle autolle 30 min vuorovälillä (10 min marginaali per linjasivu, ei 5 min). Vaikka joskus Lamminpää-Keskustori välin ajoaika venyisi 30 minuuttiin niin silti jää vielä 5 min marginaali. Ruuhka-aikaan sitten 15 min vuorovälillä 8 autoa, tai 9 jos haluaa ottaa varman päälle. Tai sitten ruuhka-aikaan 20 min vuoroväli 6 tai 7 autolla.

Pystytäänhän esim. linja 17 ajamaan neljällä autolla puolen tunnin vuorovälillä arki-iltaisin klo 19 jälkeen, vaikka linja on paljon pidempi.

Kun Lissua katselee niin todella monella linjalla on näillä keleillä ruuhka-aikaan tilanne, että auto saapuu päätteelle sen jälkeen kun sen olisi pitänyt jo lähteä uudelle linjasivulle. Esim. nyt klo 16:31 29K on vasta matkalla Kalkkuun, vaikka sen pitäisi lähteä Kalkusta 16:30. En kuitenkaan tekisi aikatauluista yliväljiä ja lisäisi kustannuksia, kun tämänkaltainen tilanne kuin tällä hetkellä kuitenkin rajoittuu suhteellisen lyhyeen talviseen ajanjaksoon.

----------


## karvinen

> Ajattelin taas vaikeasti, neljällähän se tunnin ajoajan tosiaan saisi. Viidellä autolla siitä saisi järkevän. On jo moneen kertaan viime talvena todettu, että 5 minuutin tasausaika päätteellä ei vain riitä, "juuri ja juuri" -kertoimella tehdyt aikataulut tulevat mättämään viimeistään talven tullen; myöhästyminen vain kertaantuu, kun tasausaika ei käytännössä jää yhtään. 
> 
> Lamminpään ajoaika torilta on oikeasti 28-30 minuuttia päiväsaikaan.25 minuuttia ei todellakaan riitä.



On ihan pakko osallistua tähän kans kommeintoimalla jotain ainakin tätä lähellä Lamminpäätä asuessani niin tuo 28-30 min on aivan liian vähän aikaa ajaa Keskustorilta Lamminpäähän talviaikaan jne jne... saisi olla pikemminki välillä jopa 30-35 min aikaa ajaa tuo siivu ainakin pahimpina ruuhkan pyrähdyksinä aamuisin ja iltapäivisin muuten kyllä tulee jopa alle 20 min parhaillaan Keskustorilta Lamminpäähän.

----------


## Rester

> On ihan pakko osallistua tähän kans kommeintoimalla jotain ainakin tätä lähellä Lamminpäätä asuessani niin tuo 28-30 min on aivan liian vähän aikaa ajaa Keskustorilta Lamminpäähän talviaikaan jne jne... saisi olla pikemminki välillä jopa 30-35 min aikaa ajaa tuo siivu ainakin pahimpina ruuhkan pyrähdyksinä aamuisin ja iltapäivisin muuten kyllä tulee jopa alle 20 min parhaillaan Keskustorilta Lamminpäähän.


Jep. Tätä juuri tarkoitin. 28 minuuttia menee ns. normaaliin aikaan, pienikin liikenne-este tms. matkan aikana, niin tuo 35 minuuttia ei ole mikään tavaton asia. Tarkoitinkin tässä vain kertoa, että tunnin ajoaika ei todellakaan tule tuossa toimimaan kuin korkeintaan ilta-aikaan. Päivällä vaatii vähintäänkin sen viidennen auton kiertoon.

----------


## Eppu

> On ihan pakko osallistua tähän kans kommeintoimalla jotain ainakin tätä lähellä Lamminpäätä asuessani niin tuo 28-30 min on aivan liian vähän aikaa ajaa Keskustorilta Lamminpäähän talviaikaan jne jne... saisi olla pikemminki välillä jopa 30-35 min aikaa ajaa tuo siivu ainakin pahimpina ruuhkan pyrähdyksinä aamuisin ja iltapäivisin muuten kyllä tulee jopa alle 20 min parhaillaan Keskustorilta Lamminpäähän.


Tähän voisi heittää ehdotuksen: laitetaan koko linja oikaisemaan ...Tesoman valtatie - Porintie - Pispalan valtatie. Reitti nopeutuisi olennaisesti, jolloin ruuhkaan riittäisi 8 autoa. Mikäli on tarvetta päästä Epilään, voihan Tesomalla vaihtaa autoa, kun sieltä on sen kautta tarjontaa. Nokiantielläkin on Kaarilan kohdalla riittävästi vuoroja, kun 11 ja 29 palvelee sitä, käytännössä osittain myös 26.

Joka tapauksessa ihmettelen, miksei tätä porintie -vaihtoehtoa ole ikinä käytetty, vaikka ajoajat kaupungin läntisimmästä kolkasta keskustaan ovat varsin pitkiä.

----------


## Rester

> Tähän voisi heittää ehdotuksen: laitetaan koko linja oikaisemaan ...Tesoman valtatie - Porintie - Pispalan valtatie. Reitti nopeutuisi olennaisesti, jolloin ruuhkaan riittäisi 8 autoa. Mikäli on tarvetta päästä Epilään, voihan Tesomalla vaihtaa autoa, kun sieltä on sen kautta tarjontaa. Nokiantielläkin on Kaarilan kohdalla riittävästi vuoroja, kun 11 ja 29 palvelee sitä, käytännössä osittain myös 26.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa ihmettelen, miksei tätä porintie -vaihtoehtoa ole ikinä käytetty, vaikka ajoajat kaupungin läntisimmästä kolkasta keskustaan ovat varsin pitkiä.


Tuolla tavoin se varmasti toimisikin, ja tuskin Tohlopinkadulla tai Lamminpäässä asuvat tuosta pahakseen laittaisivat. Epilän ja Haapalinnan välillä on muutenkin jo tarpeeksi peräkkäinajoa.

----------


## karvinen

> Tähän voisi heittää ehdotuksen: laitetaan koko linja oikaisemaan ...Tesoman valtatie - Porintie - Pispalan valtatie. Reitti nopeutuisi olennaisesti, jolloin ruuhkaan riittäisi 8 autoa. Mikäli on tarvetta päästä Epilään, voihan Tesomalla vaihtaa autoa, kun sieltä on sen kautta tarjontaa. Nokiantielläkin on Kaarilan kohdalla riittävästi vuoroja, kun 11 ja 29 palvelee sitä, käytännössä osittain myös 26.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa ihmettelen, miksei tätä porintie -vaihtoehtoa ole ikinä käytetty, vaikka ajoajat kaupungin läntisimmästä kolkasta keskustaan ovat varsin pitkiä.


Tätähän voisin minäkin kannattaa jos olisi vaihtoehtona josain moottoritien kautta vaa eikä mitää murinoita enää jonos köröttelystä voisi jopa mennä aavistuksen nopiampaa kaupunkii nyssellä kuin nyt menee ajallisesti ja Lamminpäästä menee kaupunkiin päin välillä jopa yli 35 min aikaa tänä aamuna viimeksi meni 38-40min aikaa jonka seurauksena myöhästyin töistä jne jne.......

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tähän voisi heittää ehdotuksen: laitetaan koko linja oikaisemaan ...Tesoman valtatie - Porintie - Pispalan valtatie. Reitti nopeutuisi olennaisesti, jolloin ruuhkaan riittäisi 8 autoa. Mikäli on tarvetta päästä Epilään, voihan Tesomalla vaihtaa autoa, kun sieltä on sen kautta tarjontaa. Nokiantielläkin on Kaarilan kohdalla riittävästi vuoroja, kun 11 ja 29 palvelee sitä, käytännössä osittain myös 26.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa ihmettelen, miksei tätä porintie -vaihtoehtoa ole ikinä käytetty, vaikka ajoajat kaupungin läntisimmästä kolkasta keskustaan ovat varsin pitkiä.


Vaatisi ainakin ehdottomasti nykyisten liikennevalojärjestelyiden muuttamista Pispalan valtatien ja Porintien (valtatie 12) liittymässä. Nykyiset valokierrot aiheuttavat ainakin ruuhka-aikaan huomattavaa ruuhakautumista kun Nokian suuntaan antavat valot ovat suhteettoman lyhyet liikennemääriin. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti risteyksen alkuperäisen muodon (kaksi kääntymiskaistaa Nokialle) palauttamisen. Muuten idea on ainakin minusta hyvä ja kannatettava. Itse asiassa voisiko Myllypuron/Kalkun suunnankin liikennettä harkita ainakin osittain siirrettäväksi ajettavaksi valtatien 12 ja 3 kautta Kolmenkulman ABC:lle josta eteenpäin?

----------


## Jufo

> Tuolla tavoin se varmasti toimisikin, ja tuskin Tohlopinkadulla tai Lamminpäässä asuvat tuosta pahakseen laittaisivat. Epilän ja Haapalinnan välillä on muutenkin jo tarpeeksi peräkkäinajoa.


Yksi syy moottoritielle siirtoa vastaan on koulumatkat. Epilässä on Kaarilan koulu, ja koululaiset muodostavat aika suuren matkustajajoukon. Tosin Kaarilassa ei ole enää lukiota, mutta siellä on nykyään myös vuosiluokat 5-6. En tiedä tarkkoja koulumatkaketjuja mutta suurin osa Tohlopin ja Lamminpään peruskoululaisista käy vissiin Tesoman yläastetta eikä Kaarilan ylästetta. Kalkun suunnalta on tärkeää, että ajetaan Kaarilan koulun kautta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:50 ----------

Kun täällä väitettiin, että tunnin ajoaika ei riittäisi päivällä tulevalle linjalle 12 niin seurasin tänään Lissusta joitakin toteutuneita ajoaikoja väleillä Lamminpää - Keskustori ja Hallila - Keskustori.



```
Lamminpää -> Keskustori:
11.25 -> 11.46   (21 min)
11.40 -> 12.08   (28 min)
11.55 -> 12.25   (30 min)
12.10 -> 12.35   (25 min)
12.25 -> 12.50   (25 min)
13.40 -> 14.10   (30 min)
13.55 -> 14.20   (25 min)

Keskustori -> Lamminpää:
11.26 -> 11.48    (22 min)
11.41 -> 12.07    (26 min)
11.56 -> 12.32    (36 min)
12.11 -> 12.37    (26 min)
12.26 -> 12.51    (25 min)
13.26 -> 13.49    (23 min)
13.41 -> 14.07    (26 min)
13.56 -> 14.20    (24 min)

12 Hallila -> Keskustori
11.25 -> 11.51   (26 min)
12.25 -> 12.52   (27 min)
13.25 -> 13.51   (26 min)

12 Keskustori -> Hallila
11.55 -> 12.21  (26 min)
13.55 -> 14.21   (26 min)
```

Linjan 12 sivun ajoaika on keskipäivällä todella tasaisesti noin 26-27 min eikä siinä ole juuri yhtään vaihtelua. Linjalla 13 Lamminpää - Keskustori oli joitakin myöhästymisiä, erityisesti yksi 36 min ajoaika ja 30 min pinnassa olevaa ajoaikaa. Pääsääntöisesti sivu hoitui kuitenkin 25 minuutissa.

Näkisin kyllä, että keskipäivällä puolen tunnin vuoroväliä neljä autoa riittää tulevalle linjalle 12.

----------


## Rester

Kuten sanottu, siinä ja siinä. Ainakin nykyisellä 13:lla Lamminpäässä kääntävät vuorot ehtivät 29 minuutissa (joka tuonne on ajoaikaa) juuri ja juuri kääntöpaikan lenkkeineen ajallaan omalle lähdölle ajallaan. 5 minuutinkin myöhästyminen (empiiristä havannointia tältä talvelta) aiheuttaa sen, että myöhästyminen kertaantuu päivän mittaan johtaen viimein peräkkäinajoon ruuhka-aikana. Illalla varmasti tunti riittäisi päästä päähän mainiosti, päiväsaikaan tuossa ei 5-10 minuutin lisäpuskuri olisi mitenkään pahitteeksi.

----------


## killerpop

> Kuten sanottu, siinä ja siinä. Ainakin nykyisellä 13:lla Lamminpäässä kääntävät vuorot ehtivät 29 minuutissa (joka tuonne on ajoaikaa) juuri ja juuri kääntöpaikan lenkkeineen ajallaan omalle lähdölle ajallaan. 5 minuutinkin myöhästyminen (empiiristä havannointia tältä talvelta) aiheuttaa sen, että myöhästyminen kertaantuu päivän mittaan johtaen viimein peräkkäinajoon ruuhka-aikana. Illalla varmasti tunti riittäisi päästä päähän mainiosti, päiväsaikaan tuossa ei 5-10 minuutin lisäpuskuri olisi mitenkään pahitteeksi.


Ja iltapäivä voi olla todellinen katastrofi, kun tuo Hatanpään valtatie on vaan totaalisen tukossa. Koskipuiston ja Viinikan liittymän väli voi kestää hyvin arvoituksellisen ajan. Ikävä kyllä kumpaankin suuntaan. Tunnin kierroksilla kulkenut 31 on mm päässyt lähtemään noin 20 min myöhässä Pyynikintorilta, ja ko linjalla on varsin leppoinen aikataulu...

----------


## jopperi

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/etu...10.2.2016.html

----------


## Rester

Onkohan olemassa joku järkevä peruste, jota en itse huomaa, sille, miksi tuota linjaa 38 esitetään katkaistavaksi Hervannassa TTY:lle sen sijaan, että se olisi Atalassa siirretty menemään Nikinväylää pitkin Atalan päätteelle? Ajansäästö suunnilleen samaa luokkaa. Atanväylää kun alkaa kulkemaan 37 päivittäin 2 kertaa tunnissa, joten 38:a ei enää välttämättä sille pätkälle tarvita.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tarkoittaakohan tuo Nokian linjan 71 muuttaminen sitä, että linjasta tulisi Keskustori-Myllypuro-Nokian asema-Keho kiertolenkki Kehossa ja linja 73 muuttuisi Harjuniitty-Nokian asema-Kalkku linjaksi? Vai vain osako linjan 71 vuoroista ajaisi Tampereelle asti? Ainakin joskus laskeskelin, että jos nykyinen linja 70 ajaisi myös tuon Kehon lenkin niin sillä säästettäisiin yksi auto nykykierrosta aikataulujen muuttumatta. Ja vaihtojen määrä vähenisi huomattavasti.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaikkien reittien reittikadut on listattu lautakunnan esityslistan liitteenä olevassa talviliikennesuunnitelmassa. Sen mukaan linja 73 säilyy Kehossa ja linjan 71 kaikki lähdöt menevät Keskustorille. Suunnitelma on aika kiireellä kasattu, mm. linjan 71 kohdalla puhutaan välillä "Myllyporosta".

----------


## tkp

Jos 71 siirtyy kokonaan Rounionkadulle ja siitä edelleen kolmikulmaan niin tuleeko tilalle mitään Kankaantaan alueelle ja kalkuntielle?

----------


## tkp

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1195...si+reitti.html

"Linja 14 ei enää liikennöi Pirkkalan Pereestä Nokialle. Sitä paikkaa linjan 65 uusi reitti Hervannasta Pirkkalan kautta Nokialle."

Deja vu?

----------


## Multsun poika

Ollaankohan Annalan ysin vuorovälejä tosiaan harventamassa?

Olin katsovinani liikennesuunnitelmasta, että linjan 9 ruuhka-ajan vuoroväleiksi olisi ensi talveksi merkitty 10 minuuttia tämäntalvisen 7,5 minuutin sijaan. Tämä tuskin tarkoittaa erikseen Kaipasen ja Maustekadun päätteitä, koska linjaa ei varmaankaan runko-osuudella ajeta viiden minuutin välein.

Toivottavasti kyseessä on virhe. Muutoin esimerkiksi Maustekadun vuorovälit harvenevat 7,5 minuutista 20 minuuttiin. Nythän jako on ollut 2 vuoroa tunnissa Kaipasiin ja 6 Maustekadulle, mutta ensi talvena joka toinen vuoro kulkee Kaipasten päättelle. Eli Kaipanen 3 (muutos +1) ja Maustekatu 3 (muutos -3)

----------


## Heikki K

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1195...si+reitti.html
> 
> "Linja 14 ei enää liikennöi Pirkkalan Pereestä Nokialle. Sitä paikkaa linjan 65 uusi reitti Hervannasta Pirkkalan kautta Nokialle."
> 
> Deja vu?


Mistähän tämä tieto on revitty? Uutiseen linkatussa JOLILA:n kokouksen liitteessä "SUUNNITELMA TALVIAIKATAULUKAUDEN 2016-17 LIIKENTEESTÄ" ei tällaista löydy.

----------


## Eppu

> http://www.aamulehti.fi/Kotimaa/1195...si+reitti.html
> 
> "Linja 14 ei enää liikennöi Pirkkalan Pereestä Nokialle. Sitä paikkaa linjan 65 uusi reitti Hervannasta Pirkkalan kautta Nokialle."
> 
> Deja vu?


Oho, tuota ei tosiaan löydy tuosta suunnitelmasta. Olisko siihen tullut kaiketi viime hetken muutoksia. Sinänsä yllättävää että tämä on kelvannut, kun kuullostaa niin samalta kuin muinainen yksityisen suunnittelema linja.
Tuonkin varmaan sais pyörimään niin että osa vuoroista kääntäis pirkkalassa eli hervanta-pirkkala parhaimmillaan 30min vuorovälillä ja pirkkala nokia 60 min vuorovälillä. Ja eikös tämä linja mene taas pian kilpailuun kun nykyinen sopimus päättyy elokuussa?

----------


## tkp

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/etu...misteluun.html

"Osa talviliikenteestä palautettiin valmisteluun"

----------


## Admiral Observer

Aloitin itseäni ja läheisiäni koskevan muutoksen vastaisen kampanjan.
Toivottavasti joku teistä foorumikollegoistakin tulee kampanjaa ja allekirjoittaa.

Linjan 79 reittimuutos peruttava 6.6.2016 alkaen!

Linja 79 siirtyy Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen (JOLI/NYSSE) suunnittelemaksi liikenteeksi 6.6.2016. 
Samalla liikenne Kyröskoskelle ja Mouhijärvelle päättyy. JOLI:ssa/NYSSE:ssä on tehty päätös 6.2.2016 Linnavuoren ja Siuron pääreitin (Siurontie  Kuljuntie  Färmintie  Kyrösjärventie  Alumiinitie  Järvenjärventie  Valtatie 11  Miharintie  Linnavuorentie  Vuorenhovintie  Miharintie  Siurontie) muuttamisesta reitiksi Siurontie - Miharintie- Linnavuorentie - Linnavuori -Vuorenhovintie - Miharintie - Siurontie - Kuljuntie - Siuron koulu. Lisäksi kaikkia vuoroja ei ajettaisi Siuroon asti, vaikka nyt siihen olisi mahdollisuus, kun Hämeenkyrön ja Mouhijärven suunnan liikenne loppuu.

Tämä muutos heikentää merkittävästi tai lopettaa täysin vähintään yli 500 ihmisen mahdollisuudet käyttää joukkoliikennettä, ja myös Purson teollisuusalue jää ilman joukkoliikennepalveluita. 

Muutoksia perusteltiin muun muassa koulukuljetusten tarpeilla. Tämä perustelu yhdessä  liikennetarjonta kohdennetaan reitille, jonka varrella on eniten käyttäjäpotentiaalia perustelun kanssa näyttäytyvät hyvin omituisessa valossa, jos ajatellaan seuraavia tosiasioita:

Nykyinen reitti on pituudeltaan  11,4 kilometriä. Uuden ehdotetun reitin pituus on 13,6 kilometriä. Surkuhupaisasti tässä liikennetarjonnan kohdentaminen reitille, jonka varrella on eniten käyttäjäpotentiaalia, tarkoittaa siis sitä, että ajetaan 8 kilometriä asumatonta Siuronkallio  Linnavuoren uimaranta väliä. Perustelu sillä, että koulumatkaliikenne vaatisi tätä, on myös yhtä kestämätön: nykyistä reittiähän voidaan tarvittavissa vuoroissa ajaa vastapäivään, jolloin koululaisten ei tarvitsisi edes Linnavuoressa ylittää tietä. Reittiä ei näiden esitettyjen syiden takia tarvitse tai edes kannata muuttaa. 

Tämä adressi on allekirjoitettavissa Linnavuoren Siwassa, Linnavuoren kirjastossa, Siurossa Grilli Pia & Katjalla sekä netissä osoitteessa http://www.adressit.com/linjan_79_re...tava_ennallaan 

Adressi luovutetaan Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen Juha-Pekka Häyryselle perjantaina 11.3.2016.

----------


## killerpop

> Samalla liikenne Kyröskoskelle ja Mouhijärvelle päättyy.


Tähän kuitenkin tarkennus, että 8.8. alkaen kyllä Länsilinjat ajaa reittiliikenteenä 07:20 Linnavuoresta Kyröskoskelle ja paluun 14:30 Kyröskoskelta Linnavuoreen koulupäivisin.

----------


## ultrix

> On myös hyvä muistaa, että myös todennäköisesti useamman ihmisen junamatkan korvautuminen bussimatkalla helpottaisi heidän konkreettista kulkemistaan koska todennäköisemmin linja-auton pysäkki sijaitsisi lähempänä heidän asuinpaikkaansa kuin juna-asema. Eli siirtymisiä juna-asemalle/lta vähenisi. Kaikki junalla kulkevat ihmiset eivät todennäköisesti asu aina juna-aseman vieressä?


Puheenaolevassa liikennekäytävässä selvästi useampi asuu kyllä rautatien kuin kantatien varressa. 

Bussin ainoa etu on se, että säädökset eivät edellytä pysähdyspaikalta mitään infrastruktuuria, ei edes laituria. Junaseisakkeen perustaminen on nykyään pirun raskas prosessi, jonka hintalappu lähtee halvimmillaankin sadasta tonnista  vähimmäispituus 80 m ja vähimmäiskorkeus 550 mm. Esteettömyyden kannalta hyvä, mutta samalla menee lapsi pesuveden mukana, kun säästösyistä niitä laitureita ei sitten tehdä sinne, missä tarvetta olisi. Aikoinaan seisakkeeksi riitti puusta kyhätty 20-metrinen, nimelliskorkeudeltaan 265 mm laituri, ja niitä olikin kaikissa vähänkään merkityksellisissä tasoristeyksissä.

Jos kiskobussit saataisiin pysähtymään nykyisten paikkojen lisäksi Lylyssä, Hirsilässä ja Kangasalan radanvarsitaajamissa (Vatiala, Kangasala as., Ruutana ja Suinula), sen käyttäjäpohja noin tuplaantuisi nykyisestä. Matka-aika TampereHaapamäki pidentyisi toki noin 6 minuuttia.

----------


## Eppu

Nyt ehdottavat sitten Lamminpäähän linjan 12 tilalle linjaa 20. Harmillisen tympeää suorastaan, kun ei tuota Hallila-Lamminpää -linjaa tulekaan, olisi ollut mielestäni parempi. Mitenkähän mahdetaan tuon 20:n kanssa tehdä, siirretäänkö kakkoskinjan autot sopimuksen loppuajaksi sinne, vai johonkin muualle? Joka tapauksessa automäärä linjalla taitaa melkeinpä tuplaantua nykyisestä.

http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/dbi...2016%2016%3a00

----------


## killerpop

> Nyt ehdottavat sitten Lamminpäähän linjan 12 tilalle linjaa 20. Harmillisen tympeää suorastaan, kun ei tuota Hallila-Lamminpää -linjaa tulekaan, olisi ollut mielestäni parempi. Mitenkähän mahdetaan tuon 20:n kanssa tehdä, siirretäänkö kakkoskinjan autot sopimuksen loppuajaksi sinne, vai johonkin muualle? Joka tapauksessa automäärä linjalla taitaa melkeinpä tuplaantua nykyisestä.
> 
> http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/dbi...2016%2016%3a00


20:lla ei olekaan ollut pyhäliikennettä varmaan 35 vuoteen.

Omat kiemuransa varmaan vielä aiheuttaa tämä, että Länsilinjat ja Paunu tarjosivat aikanaan yhdessä linjat 17, 20 ja 22. Näistä 22:n (nyk 9) soppareissa mennään ilmeisesti optioilla ja elokuussa 2018 sitten Paunu siirtyy viiden? auton osuudella linjoille 17 ja 20. Mutta kai nää voi toisinkin sopia.

----------


## Razer

> 20:lla ei olekaan ollut pyhäliikennettä varmaan 35 vuoteen.


Huomaa kuitenkin, että sunnuntaisin ilmoitetaan liikennöitävän vain Keskustori-Lamminpää-väliä.

----------


## Rester

Jos tuossa esityslistan liitteenä olevaa linjojen vuorotiheyksien listaa katsoo, niin linjalle 32 on merkitty arkiruuhkan vuoroväliksi "15/30". Eli ilmeisesti noihin pahimpiin ruuhkatunteihin on saatu muutamia lisälähtöjä, jollei kyse ole painovirheestä.

----------

